# [feh/imlib2] No Imlib2 loader for that file format

## lowang_19

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'utiliser feh, mais pour toutes les images (jpg, png ...) que je veux afficher j'ai ce Warning:

```
feh WARNING: /home/lowang/webcam.jpg - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
```

Pourtant imlib2 et imlib2_loaders sont installés:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-9999  USE="X gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png tiff zlib -bzip2 -doc" 0 kB [2] 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2_loaders-9999  USE="nls -doc" 0 kB [2] 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/feh-1.3.4  USE="-xinerama" 0 kB 
```

Une piste?

----------

## nonas

Essaye avec une version stable de imlib.

Chez moi :

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.3.0  USE="X bzip2 gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png tiff zlib -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/feh-1.3.4  USE="-xinerama" 0 kB
```

fonctionne bien.

HTH.

----------

## lowang_19

bon, j'ai recompilé avec les versions stables, cela n'a rien changé.

J'ai rajouté le flag bzip2 à imlib2, rien n'a changé non plus.

 :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

Peut être rien à voir mais sait-on jamais, est-ce que revdep-rebuild ne trouverais pas quelque chose à corriger sur ta machine ?

----------

## truz

D'après ce thread 2 pistes possibles: mettre les uses flags pour imlib2 dans package.use et/ou utiliser le profile 2006.1/desktop suivi d'un emerge -avuDN world

----------

